# Normal Sim to Micro Sim



## TitanSound (Jun 1, 2012)

Getting a new phone today that uses a micro sim. How the fuck do I export my contacts?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 1, 2012)

You have your contacts on your SIM? Are you from the past?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 1, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You have your contacts on your SIM? Are you from the past?


 
Nope, but that's how I used to transfer them in the old days 

Edit: I *think* I've found out a way. just found an option to export them to a .vcf file.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 1, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Nope, but that's how I used to transfer them in the old days









Anyway, depends what phones they are, but you restore from a backup onto the new phone, or export them to your computer and then re-import them, or something. Usually syncing the new phone back with the computer's address book would be okay.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 1, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Anyway, depends what phones they are, but you restore from a backup onto the new phone, or export them to your computer and then re-import them, or something.


 
Aye, I was looking at the backup but it didn't seem I could just do the contacts. So I had the radical idea to look just in the contacts section and voila, deep in the menu and option to export to .vcf


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 1, 2012)

Oooh. What phone?


----------



## electroplated (Jun 1, 2012)

you can cut a regular sim down to micro sim size with a sharp knife and it will work perfectly...


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 1, 2012)

electroplated said:


> you can cut a regular sim down to micro sim size with a sharp knife and it will work perfectly...


That's what I had to do. Giffgaff don't do micro sims as standard, they just provide you with a handy trimming template (a bit of paper with red lines showing where to cut!).


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 1, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Oooh. What phone?


 
Lumia 900


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 1, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Lumia 900


Happy? Are you giggling and clapping like it's geek Christmas?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 1, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Happy? Are you giggling and clapping like it's geek Christmas?


 
I will be when it finally arrives


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm all new phone woo!!


----------

